# Are these sand from HD good for Aquarium?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, just went to Home Depot and saw the following 3 non-play sand (i want something darker than tan or white):

King Construction Sand = 5.19 $ / 30kg
King Jointing Sand = 6.97 $ / 25kg
Sakrete Sand Mix = 4.79 $ / 30 kg

The two from kind seemed to look natural, but cant say as i havent really seen it wet in aquarium. Anyone have these, do you have pics, and are these ok for fish, will have botom feeding fish and those that like to bury in it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The only sand I have used is the Kings natual beach sand but it is a tan color.
I finally spend the money and bought black sand from BAs.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought play sand, and have used it successfully in two of my tanks
i recommend you find that and buy it

edit: it's also by king


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hey ThaChingster, can you take pictures of the King Play Sand in your aquarium, so i can see the color in water?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone has a picture of the King Play Sand from Home Depot in an aquarium? Or videos?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive got an old one see if I can find it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres one this is one I had last year


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

actually, i like the picture you sent, i will show it to my wife tonight to see what she thinks. thanks a bunch.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wait, is that King Play Sand or Quickrete Play Sand


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats Kings playsand it should say on the bag on the side or back natural beach sand


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

*pics*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hey ThaChingster,

Thanks for the pics, it is appreciated, now i know what to expect with the king play sand. Nice aquarium and fish btw, really like it. Hope my goldfish planted tank turns out as good.

Farshad


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> hey ThaChingster,
> 
> Thanks for the pics, it is appreciated, now i know what to expect with the king play sand. Nice aquarium and fish btw, really like it. Hope my goldfish planted tank turns out as good.
> 
> Farshad


Good luck ! If you need anything, just give me a PM! 
always obliged to help a fellow aquarist


----------

